# jackson kopie???



## PikeHunter_Fabi (6. März 2010)

hallo,

also ich hätt da mal ne frage....hab in salzburg auf der messe die jackson wobbler gesehn (lake walker,real jerk usw) allerdings stand auf der verpackung nich jackson drauf sondern iwas mit steel,sind aber genau die selben köder nur um EINIGES billiger...weis jemand zufällig von welchem vertreiber die köder waren? bzw wo ich sie so günstig beziehn kann?|kopfkratschonmal danke für die antworten

mfg fabi


----------



## KHof (6. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

moin!

Such mal nach river2sea. Dort kommen die Jackson Wobbler her.

Klaus


----------



## chxxstxxxx (6. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

http://www.river2seausa.com/t/swaver.html (Real Jerk)
http://www.river2seausa.com/t/vjoint.html (Lake Walker)
Oder halt die GIGA-Wobbler (http://www.gigafish.de/index.php?cat=c36_GIGA-WOBBLER.html)
Jackson hat exakt gar keine eigenen Kunstköder im Programm, sondern nur Plagiate die er zu Wucherpreisen in Deutschland verschachert.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (6. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*



christian36 schrieb:


> Jackson hat exakt gar keine eigenen Kunstköder im Programm, sondern nur Plagiate...



möchte hier ein wenig korrigieren, sind keine Plagiate, es sind die River2Sea-Wobbler*, nur in einer anderen Verpackung (und die muss schwer teuer sein )

*jedenfalls die LakeWalker ./. VJointMinnow


----------



## chxxstxxxx (6. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

Richtig korrigiert. Mein Fehler.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (6. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

wo kann man die river2sea wobbler kaufen? auf den links is nur produkt beschreibung....


----------



## Path (6. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

daneben rechts ist ein button collours and shopping oder so ähnlich


----------



## chxxstxxxx (6. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

eBay (auch in Deutschland).


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (6. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

gibts sowas acuh noch von andren firmen? also das die eigentlich billiger zu kaufen sind als von der marke die sie verkauft?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (6. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

Denk mal schon, allerdings fallen mir dazu keine konkreten Beispiele ein.


----------



## lüdenscheider71 (6. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

hab mal gehört ,dass hart-wobbler aus der selben maschinerie kommen,wie illex...nur ein paar euro günstiger...

gruß


----------



## PureContact (6. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*



fabi123 schrieb:


> gibts sowas acuh noch von andren firmen? also das die eigentlich billiger zu kaufen sind als von der marke die sie verkauft?



äh jackson verkauft die Dinger teurer...


----------



## PureContact (6. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*



lüdenscheider71 schrieb:


> hab mal gehört ,dass hart-wobbler aus der selben maschinerie kommen,wie illex...nur ein paar euro günstiger...
> 
> gruß



Das ist völlig falsch, Hart ist eine spanische Manufaktur die eigentlich eher auf das Salzwasserfischen ausgelegt ist siehe Chippie oder die Reef Jerks.  

übrigens ist Illex nur eine Marke die Jackall Wobbler in Europa vertreibt, die stellen garnichts her!


----------



## ali-angler (6. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

ist ja krass das mit den Jackson Wobblern bzw. Jerkbaits. Würd mich echt mal interessieren ob das wirklich die selben Jerks sind und ob eventuell die drillinge ausgetauscht wurden oder wie er sonst auf so einen Preis kommt. Die werden ja so angepriesen als wenn er die entwickelt hätte, müsste man auch mal recherschieren. Vieleicht schreibt einer mal eine Frage zur Angelwoche in die Rubrik Frag Jackson oder so. Ob die das wohl veröffentlichen???


----------



## Lorenz (6. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

Jackson Miniatur |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_51827____SearchResults

http://www.raubfisch.com/de/shop/05...c08-41d3-a2be-fb5b4f4826f4/productdetail.aspx





Gigafish hat diese River2sea/Jackson Lake Walker Dinger jetzt auch in weiß.Ich hab mir mal zwei bestellt.Bei ~6 pro Stück und kostenlosem Versand kann man da wohl nix verkehrt machen.Schade,dass die nur drei Farben haben...


----------



## ali-angler (6. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

das wird ja immer besser hahahahaha ucle Buck hahahaha


----------



## Lorenz (6. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*



ali-angler schrieb:


> das wird ja immer besser hahahahaha ucle Buck hahahaha




Tja,der ist halt ein findiger Geschäftsmann! :g


----------



## griffi (6. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

Hallo ich verfolge gerade diesen thread. Es ist doch ein offnenes geheimnis das kaum Köder in Deutschland  produziert werden, sondern in Fern Ost. Nahezu alle Wobbler einer gewissen Güte kommen von ähnlichen Produzenten. Verkauft werden Sie in Deutschland  dann unter verschiedenen Brands. Wenn ihr aufmerksam das Netz durchforstet werdet ihr nahezu gleiche Wobbler und Ruten sowie Rollen nur unter einem anderen Brand finden. Es gibt keine unterschiede bei diesen Wobblern, lediglich der Preis für die Vermarktung ist entscheident. Da der Preis für Köder in den letzten Jahren immer mehr gedrückt wurde bleibt vielen Händlern  keine andere Wahl als immer günstiger im Ausland von der Stange Einzukaufen. Es gibt in Deutschalnd kein Original sprich keine Entwicklung, sondern lediglich asiatischen  Einheitsbrei. Dieses Thema habe ich gerde mit einem serbischen Hersteller von Jerks in Italien diskutiert.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (6. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

Hybrida.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (6. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*



christian36 schrieb:


> Hybrida.


....die kommen aus dem Schwarzwald..:m


----------



## chxxstxxxx (6. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

Gehört ja auch fast zu Deutschland :>


----------



## KHof (6. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

Oder Piketime Jerks.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (6. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

hm....also hybrida kann man ja im geschäft auch unter dem namen kaufen oder nich???


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*



fabi123 schrieb:


> hm....also hybrida kann man ja im geschäft auch unter dem namen kaufen oder nich???


 
Kann man.:m
Hybrida wird über Think Big vertrieben.
Jeder Händler der dort Ware bezieht, kann Dir die Wobbler besorgen.....


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (7. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

ich will ja im internet vom eigentlichen hersteller kaufen  zb river2sea....ich mein weis noch wer sowas in der art wie river2sea? also köder die in deutschland unter nem andren markennanmen vertrieben werden`?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*



fabi123 schrieb:


> ich will ja im internet vom eigentlichen hersteller kaufen


 
Jetzt schmeisst Du gerade was durcheinander. Hybrida Wobbler haben nichts mit river2sea, oder Jackson zu tun.
Das sollte wohl nur ein Beispiel sein, dass es Wobbler gibt, die in Deutschland hergestellt werden.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (7. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

aso...  ich such ja eigenltich kukös die in deutschland ''teuer'' sind und ich sie aber vom ausland billiger beziehn will unter dem eigentlichem hersteller namene


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (7. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

Hab grad mal geschaut... Angelgeräte Bode vertreibt einen Wobbler unter seiner Eigenmarke, der meiner Meinung nach die gleiche Form hat wie der Minnow... und das in der Preisklasse bis 4,99€. Unterschiede gibt es nur in der Farbe, nicht in der Qualität. Jedenfalls haben die vom Bode auch VMC-Drillinge und entstammen aus der gleichen Fabrik.


----------



## Path (7. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

das ist glaub ich irgendwie abzoche mit dem jackson und seinen Wobblern.Nicht dass ihr das jetzt falsch versteht ich hab gegen den Fachversand Stollenwerk nix der versand ist top die Ware in ordnung und die Lieferzeiten schnell mann bekommt eig so ziemlich alles was das Anglerherz begehrt in puncto Raubfischzubehör. Allerdings ist alles einfach nur völlig überteuert der Lucky Craft realbait z.b. dort 69 Euro in amerika kriegst du den für umgerechnet 20 euro. Aber jeder kann ja dort kaufen wo er will. 

echt interessanter threat


----------



## ali-angler (7. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

finde das irgendwie traurig das die meisten Kukö in Asien produziert werden. Stellt sich immer die Frage unter was für Umständen die Produziert werden. Wir wissen was für giftige Gase bei dem Weichplastik entstehen wenn man es schmilzt. Immer billiger produzieren mehr scheint nicht zu zählen. Klar ich möchte meine KuKö auch so günstig wie möglich einkaufen aber nachdenklich macht mich das schon. 
Zum Thema Jackson stört mich eigentlich hauptsächlisch das er die Köder so anpreist als wenn er sie entwickelt hätte oder zumindest mitentwickelt hätte. Hab mal mit dem Herrn Bidron auf ner Messe gesprochen, der hat auch die gleichnahmigen Wobbler entwickelt. Der Mann versteht was von seinem Handwerk und arbeitet mit ganzem Herzen an jedem Wobbler den er von Hand fertigt. Hab mir zwei Mini Wobbler gekauft und knapp 20 Euro hingelegt, aber das hab ich gerne gemacht weil ich auch was dafür bekommen hab, dessen Wert sich nicht nur in Geld bemessen lässt.


----------



## shR!mp (8. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

die jackson preise sind so ein witz.....hab mir heute mal nen lake walker geholt der hat mich 9€ gekostet heißtaber paladin tricky fish oder so
hat auch gute springringe und owner drillinge.....und balzer verkauft doch diese saison auch sowas wie den real jerk.....warscheinlich sind die jackson wobbler sowas wie die red und blue arc´s unter den wobblern


----------



## micbrtls (8. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

Da ich mich mit dieser Thematik befassen muss, hier mal eingie kleine Hinweise:

1. Es gibt diverse Kunstköderfirmenin China, die teilweise die identischen Wobbler herstellen. Der eine kanns besser, der nächste schlechter!
2. Teilweise kaufen chinesische Händler auch nur bei den Herstellern zu und geben das als Eigenproduktion aus und bieten das in alle Welt an.
3. Viele europäische und amerikanische Firmen schicken die Einkäufer auf die Messen und suchen dort bei den Herstellern nach guten und neuen Wobblern. Diese werden dann noch schnell unter eigenem Logo verpackt und fertig ist die "EIGENENTWICKLUNG"


----------



## chxxstxxxx (8. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

Wie es bei den Paladin-Wobblern aussieht kann ich nicht sagen, aber die Teile von Jackson haben definitiv keine Owner-Haken. Mir fällt auch auf Anhieb kein Wobbler in der Preisklasse bis ~15€ (im europäischem Markt) ein, der Owner nutzt (originale Owner und nicht das VMC Spark Point oder Daiwa Tournament Zeug).


----------



## shR!mp (8. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

nein im ernst da ist ein aufkleber drauf wo draufsteht: "with owner hooks" und die sehen auch aus als könnten es owner drillinge sein


----------



## Promachos (8. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*



shR!mp schrieb:


> nein im ernst da ist ein aufkleber drauf wo draufsteht: "with owner hooks" und die sehen auch aus als könnten es owner drillinge sein



Und wenn man dann genau nachforscht, soll's wohl "with owners hook" heißen und bedeutet dann, dass der Eigentümer seinen eigenen Haken draufgemacht hat:m.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## chxxstxxxx (8. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

Kann durchaus sein das da Owner drauf sind. Ich habe bisher nur keinen günstigen Wobbler mit Owner-Haken gesehen, weil zum Teil eine Packung ST-44 schon soviel kostet wie ein Billigwobbler.
Ich lass mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren!


----------



## shR!mp (8. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

nei ist echt dieser typische namenszug von owner grauf sogar mit dem r im kringel (registred brand oder wofür das steht)...wir schon owner sein sonst wäre es einfach unglaublich dreist von paladin  egal wie für 9€ lohnt sich das wohl schon

PS: vlt sind es ja die günstigsten haken von owner |rolleyes
      hatte auch schonmal köder mit vmc haken die ziemlicher      scheiß waren


----------



## Der Svensenmann (8. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

Hi,
ich hab mir auch mal 2 "Real Jerks" von Jackson gekauft und unten drunter steht sogar S-Waver drauf!!!
Der hälts nicht mal für nötig seine Bezeichnung drauf zu schreiben!
MfG
Sven


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (8. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*



christian36 schrieb:


> http://www.river2seausa.com/t/vjoint.html  (Lake Walker)





Der Svensenmann schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hab mir auch mal 2 "Real Jerks" von Jackson gekauft und unten drunter steht sogar S-Waver drauf!!!
> Der hälts nicht mal für nötig seine Bezeichnung drauf zu schreiben!




"Jackson" "Lake Walker", ohne weiteren Kommentar:


----------



## Streifenjäger (8. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

...und nichtmal Hybrida produziert in Deutschland! Die Prototypen schon, der Rest findet in Polen statt!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (8. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

also ich hatte mal n real jerk da stand real jerk drauf  weis nochjemand solche fälle wo man sie billiger vom eigentlichen hersteller beziehn kann?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (8. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

Meine Antwort war auf _Es gibt in Deutschalnd kein Original sprich keine Entwicklung, [..]_ in http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2851894&postcount=18 bezogen.
Wo hast Du gelesen das Hybrida in Polen produziert?


----------



## Streifenjäger (8. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

Nicht gelesen...nur gehört aus ziemlich sicherer Quelle!


----------



## Sunshine (8. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

Zitat Streifenjäger: "Nicht gelesen...nur gehört aus ziemlich sicherer Quelle!" 

*Streifenjäger, woher hast Du denn diesen Quatsch???*

Hybridas waren und sind bis zum heutigen Zeitpunkt im Südschwarzwald hergestellt. Seit wann gehört dieser zu Polen???? |supergri

Und aus ganz sicherer Quelle weiß ich, dass sich daran so schnell nix ändern wird!!!


----------



## flasha (8. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

Okay passt jetzt nicht unbedingt zum Thema: 

Kann mir einer sagen ob folgende Wobbler was taugen?
*JACKSON  TROUBLE SHOOTER*

*JACKSON FAT BOY*

Danke!


----------



## Angel-Flo (8. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

und wenn man sich in der Stollenwerk Sonderliste die Jackson Wobbler anschaut, kosten die meist auch nur noch 4 € oder so und so schnell kann der Preis nicht nach unten gehn, also muss man die sehr billig einkaufen können. |rolleyes


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (8. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

hab in der sonderliste nur den fat boy und den trouble shooter entdeckt


----------



## Streifenjäger (9. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*



Sunshine schrieb:


> Zitat Streifenjäger: "Nicht gelesen...nur gehört aus ziemlich sicherer Quelle!"
> 
> *Streifenjäger, woher hast Du denn diesen Quatsch???*
> 
> ...




Ich lass mich da gern eines besseren Belehren...vor allem da du ja aus dem Heimatort der Hybridas kommst |rolleyes

Hat mir nur ein Kollege berichtet, der den Erbauer dieser Wobbler (deren Tauchschaufeln leider viel zu schnell abbrechen) persönlich kennt!


Nichts destro Trotz ist Jackson der größte R****! Mensch, das reimt sich ja


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (9. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

naja nette rütchen ham sie ja


----------



## Chrizzi (9. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*



fabi123 schrieb:


> naja nette rütchen ham sie ja



Den Namen der Ruten haben sie aber auch geklaut. Die Carrot Sticks sind eigentlich was anderes.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (9. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

gibts die ruten auch billiger so wie die wobbler oder is des doch aus ''eigenproduktion''?


----------



## Chrizzi (9. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

Keine Ahnung was das für Ruten sind, aber die eigentlichen Carrot Sticks sind diese hier.


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

Wieso den Namen geklaut, die Heißt O-Range, nicht carrot sitck  ich denke nicht das Stollenwerk sich gegen e21 auflehnen würde, zumal die ein copyright auf den Namen haben.


----------



## Sunshine (9. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

Zitat Streifenjäger: "Hat mir nur ein Kollege berichtet, der den Erbauer dieser Wobbler (deren Tauchschaufeln leider viel zu schnell abbrechen) persönlich kennt!"

Streifenjäger, Dein Kollege scheint den Erbauer der Hybridas ja wirklich SUPER GUT ZU KENNEN, wenn der so einen Mist erzählt?!? Ich an Deiner Stelle wäre da vorsichtig, denn es gibt sehr viele Leute, die immer gleich behaupten, sie kennen jemanden, nur weil sie diesen jenigen mal auf einer Messe oder so *gesehen* haben... Und bzgl. Deiner bzw. seiner Aussage hier noch ein kleiner Tipp (kannst'e auch gern so weitergeben): *so was kann als Rufmord ausgelegt werden* - also ACHTUNG!


----------



## Chrizzi (9. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Wieso den Namen geklaut, die Heißt *O-Range*, nicht carrot sitck  ich denke nicht das Stollenwerk sich gegen e21 auflehnen würde, zumal die ein copyright auf den Namen haben.



Echt? Ich hab auch mal ne Produktbeschreibung von den gesehen, da hießen die Knüppel noch Carrot Stick. Ging ja fix mit den Namenswechsel.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (9. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

der carrot stick is aber bissl anders oda ?


----------



## oolfxxx (9. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

Es gibt immer mehr Plagiate. So langam nimmt das echt krasse Ausmaße an, wie sie noch nie da gewesen sind. Wo soll uns das hinführen?
Etwas ist "trendy" und jeder Hersteller möchte was vom Kuchen abhaben.. 

Der "S-Waver" ist wohl einer der häufigsten kopierten Köder:

"GAN CRAFT" JOINTED CLAW 178: http://www.deluxe-fishing.de/craft-gancraft-jointed-claw-c-11_165_177.html
"Jackson" - RealJerk: http://www.jerkbait.com/product_info.php?info=p6451_Jackson-Real-Jerk-170-Farbtabelle.html
"River2Sea"- S-Waver: http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/descpageSWIMRIVER-R2SW.html
"Balzer" - S-Curver: http://www.dekoning-shop.de/index2.asp?Artikelnummer=13554%20217

Gut finde ich es jedoch, wenn durch Plagiate Produkte verbessert/weiterentwickelt werden oder einem dadurch auch Köder zugänglich werden, die man sonst nicht bekäme.


Um mal bei dem "S-Waver/Real Jerk" als Beispiel zu bleiben: hier gibt es von "Alpha Tackles"  mal zumindest eine kleine Weiterentwicklung mit der abnehmbaren Tauchschaufel:
Zeolite Multi Dive Swimbait - Navimax Swimbait:
http://www.the-tackle-store.de/store/product_info.php/products_id/6255?osCsid=d4cde85996438b683a7d069a73d102d9

Grüße Daniel


----------



## snorreausflake (10. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*



oolfred schrieb:


> Es gibt immer mehr Plagiate. So langam nimmt das echt krasse Ausmaße an, wie sie noch nie da gewesen sind. Wo soll uns das hinführen?
> Etwas ist "trendy" und jeder Hersteller möchte was vom Kuchen abhaben..
> 
> Der "S-Waver" ist wohl einer der häufigsten kopierten Köder:
> ...


Ich find´s immer komisch das gleich von kopieren bzw. "klauen" gesprochen wird.
Nehmen wir mal das Bsp. S-Waver/Real Jerk : auf dem Real Jerk steht ja die River 2 Sea Bezeichnung, also denk ich mal nicht das Jackson/Cebbra/Stollenwerk so blöd ist und "so" kopiert/klaut.
Hat jemand schonmal dran gedacht das die evtl. in Lizens verkauft werden bzw. das er ne Genehmigung hat die Teile unter seinem Namen laufen zu lassen|kopfkrat


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (10. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

Als Laie versteht man irgendwann nur noch Bahnhof, wo soll man jetzt kaufen.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (10. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

Da wo das Produkt am günstigsten ist.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (10. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Als Laie versteht man irgendwann nur noch Bahnhof, wo soll man jetzt kaufen.



eben! und es fallen so leider genug drauf rein, die zuerstmal (angestachelt von Artikeln im "Raubfisch" o.ä.) beim teuren Jackson/Stollenwerk kaufen...


----------



## Streifenjäger (10. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Ich find´s immer komisch das gleich von kopieren bzw. "klauen" gesprochen wird.
> Nehmen wir mal das Bsp. S-Waver/Real Jerk : auf dem Real Jerk steht ja die River 2 Sea Bezeichnung, also denk ich mal nicht das Jackson/Cebbra/Stollenwerk so blöd ist und "so" kopiert/klaut.
> Hat jemand schonmal dran gedacht das die evtl. in Lizens verkauft werden bzw. das er ne Genehmigung hat die Teile unter seinem Namen laufen zu lassen|kopfkrat



Klar hat er die Lizenz...aber warum gibt er dann alle seine Hardbaits als seine Entwicklung aus? Bei den Produkttexten hauts mich jedesmal um vor lachen!

Da wird darüber gelabert warum er den Bait genaus so gemacht hat wie er jetzt ist! Und das bei Produkten die's schon seit zig Jahren in Japan zu kaufen gibt!


----------



## snorreausflake (10. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*



Streifenjäger schrieb:


> Klar hat er die Lizenz...aber warum gibt er dann alle seine Hardbaits als seine Entwicklung aus? Bei den Produkttexten hauts mich jedesmal um vor lachen!
> 
> Da wird darüber gelabert warum er den Bait genaus so gemacht hat wie er jetzt ist! Und das bei Produkten die's schon seit zig Jahren in Japan zu kaufen gibt!


Weil es sich besser verkauft
Also ich hab vor zwei drei Jahren mal mit dem Jackson beim Stolli gesprochen,ein ganz netter Typ der überhaupt net so rüber kommt wie aus der Werbung, ich glaub das er da nur das Werbegesicht ist und Cebbra den Rest "verbricht"


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (10. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> ...ich glaub das er da nur das Werbegesicht ist und Cebbra den Rest "verbricht"



interessante Theorie....!!


----------



## Streifenjäger (10. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

Die auch stimmt...der Besitzer ist nicht Jackson selber


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (10. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

wer dann??


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*



fabi123 schrieb:


> wer dann??


 
Joachim Stollenwerk


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (11. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*



Streifenjäger schrieb:


> ...der Besitzer ist nicht  Jackson selber





fabi123 schrieb:


> wer  dann??





Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Joachim Stollenwerk


|bigeyes wieder was dazugelernt!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (11. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

Guckst Du unter http://www.cebbra.de/de/imprint.aspx Da stehst nochmal schwarz auf weiß.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (11. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

@christian, 
da steht, dass er der Geschäftsführer von _Cebbra_ (=Stollenwerk für Fachhandel) ist, 
aber nicht von Jackson...


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

War aber kein eigentliches Geheimniss  Stolli hat bei so mancher Sache die Finger wohl mit im Spiel


----------



## chxxstxxxx (11. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

Jackson aka Markus Elsässer ist Verkaufsleiter und Produktmanager bei Cebbra (so stand es zumindest mal vor geraumer Zeit auf der alten Homepage von Stollenwerk), genauso wie Jackson von Cebbra (aka Stollenwerk) als Marke eingetragen ist: http://register.dpma.de/DPMAregister/marke/register/305400193/DE


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (11. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> War aber kein eigentliches Geheimniss


muss ja auch nicht, aber mir war´s nicht bekannt - man kann ja auch nicht alles wissen 



christian36 schrieb:


> http://register.dpma.de/DPMAregister/marke/register/305400193/DE


Danke!#6


----------



## Walstipper (11. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

Hardbaits:

Jackson Lake Walker = Jackall Deka Hamakuru
Jackson Banana Joe (lachhaft) = OSP Rudra
Jackson "Law Breaker" = Imakatsu Killer Bill

Gummi:

Jackson Inzector = Lunker City Hellgie
Jackson SJ - High Type = Manns Hardnose Jerkbait
Jackson Crazy Max SJ - Pike Chain = Imakatsu Javallon
Jackson TC Walley Area = Kopie (Name nicht parat)

Zu den Blanks der Ruten kann ich nichts sagen, jedoch sind die angegebenen Komponenten absolut schleierhaft, und das bei einer 250€ Stangenrute:

FLX Einstegringe ;+ - titanfarben (!!!!) hauptsache irgendwas mit "Titan", absolut lachhaft.
Blank: High Mod FLX Carbon....
Aluminium Winding Checks, es lässt sich schließlich mit allem werben.

Wie es scheint, war man sogar beim Logo unbeholfen:

http://www.jackall.co.jp/


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (11. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Wie es scheint, war man sogar beim Logo  unbeholfen:
> 
> http://www.jackall.co.jp/


unbeholfen, oder gerade deswegen...!?:g


----------



## Chrizzi (11. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Jackson Lake Walker = Jackall Deka Hamakuru



Der Hamakuru ist was anderes als der River2Sea V-Joint Minnow (Lake Walker).


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

kP aber schon was dreist, sofern absichtlich, mM nach.

BTW: warum hat Jackall eine Rute mit dem Namen Wolfgang, weiß das einer zufällig?


----------



## Walstipper (11. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Der Hamakuru ist was anderes als der River2Sea V-Joint Minnow (Lake Walker).



Es geht um den Ursprung, wobei ich da jetzt Mutmaßen müsste, das der Hamakuru zuerst da war, und ob er als Kopie für die dickeren anderen Beiden diente.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (11. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

schon krass was ich hier so erfahr  der joachim stollenwerk geschäftsführer von jackson....jetz wird mir einiges klar


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*



fabi123 schrieb:


> schon krass was ich hier so erfahr  der joachim stollenwerk geschäftsführer von jackson....jetz wird mir einiges klar



Nicht ganz, Chef von Cebbra  und Jackson = Cebbra da deren Marke.


----------



## Chrizzi (11. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Es geht um den Ursprung, wobei ich da jetzt Mutmaßen müsste, das der Hamakuru zuerst da war, und ob er als Kopie für die dickeren anderen Beiden diente.



Der Hamakuru sieht ganz anders aus. Der V-Joint Minnow (Lake Walker) hat einen dickeren Bauch als der Hamakuru um nur ein Beispiel zu nennen.


----------



## Walstipper (12. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

Zufällig beide in 75 und 95mm, die V bissl dicker, sowie Tauchschaufel weiter vorn. Und?


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (13. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

jetzt guckt mal, was ich heute beim _Bode _gefunden habe (für 4,99 EUR das Stück)!!







Marke "Taipan" = Hausmarke vom Bode


----------



## Lorenz (13. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

@Rubber Duck
Gut zu wissen #6
Haben die nochmehr gut&günstig Wobbler unter deren Label?


----------



## flasha (13. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

@RubberDuck: Die Wobbler hast du aber direkt im Laden gekauft oder? Im OnlineShop sind die leider nicht gelistet oder ich bin blind?!


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (13. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

@Lorenz:
da hingen genug in (fast) jeder Form und Größe (mir ist z.B. noch eine ShadRap Kopie aufgefallen)

ob "gut" muss sich noch herausstellen...

die "LakeWalker" gabs in mehr als 6 verschiedenen Farben (Shad, Firetiger, Perch, Ayu, RedHead, Wakasaki ...), verschiedene Größen, als Flach- und Tiefläufer

der gute Herr hinter der Theke sagte mir, dass sie die jetzt im ständigen Programm hätten, würden auch alle im 2010er Katalog abgebildet (der aber noch nicht erschienen ist)

hier die beiden ersten sind auch von denen: klick!




flasha schrieb:


> @RubberDuck: Die Wobbler hast du aber direkt im  Laden gekauft oder? Im OnlineShop sind die leider nicht gelistet oder  ich bin blind?!



ja, im Laden gekauft!


----------



## griffi (13. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

Bevor hier nur der Fachversand Stollenwerk auseinander genommen wird sollte man vielleicht einmal den gesamten Markt im Auge behalten, Balzer und Konsorten machen auch nichts anderes vielleicht bekommt man ja mal hier im Board eine Stellungnahme von dieser Seite. Wie sieht zum Beispiel die Firma Stollenwerk Ihr wirken. Jedoch gleich nach Betrug zu schreien finde ich etwas platt. Da auch die Automobilindustrie und auch gewisse Getränkemarken ähnliches verhalten erkennen lassen.


----------



## Lorenz (13. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*



griffi schrieb:


> Bevor hier nur der Fachversand Stollenwerk auseinander genommen wird...



Stollenwerk ansich ist doch keineswegs schlecht!
Manche Preise sind halt relativ hoch,andere niedriger als anderswo (Rapala HJ/Skitter Pop ab ~7,50),Gladsax Snap usw. ...
Angebote gibt es auch immer mal wieder...die Restposten-Wühlkiste in deren Ladengeschäft ist für den Spinnfischer eine wahre Freude!
Die Auswahl von Stollenwerk spitze! 

Man muss ja nicht alles bei denen kaufen!


----------



## snorreausflake (13. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Angebote gibt es auch immer mal wieder...die Restposten-Wühlkiste in deren Ladengeschäft ist für den Spinnfischer eine wahre Freude!
> Die Auswahl von Stollenwerk spitze!
> 
> Man muss ja nicht alles bei denen kaufen!


Kann ich so voll unterschreiben!
Lucky Craft Pointer letztes Jahr für 9.99€ aus der Wühlkiste:vik:Und ein Bekannter hatte sich ne Branzio für 380 oder so mal dort gekauft
Leider haben se aber sonst oft überteuerte Preise#d
Da hab ich dann aber schon die Bestpreisgarantie in Anspruch genommen und das hat ohne Anstand geklappt:vik:


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (20. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*



flasha schrieb:


> @RubberDuck: Die Wobbler hast du aber direkt im Laden gekauft oder? Im OnlineShop sind die leider nicht gelistet oder ich bin blind?!



jetzt sind sie da!

http://www.bode-angelgeraete.de/ind...9&Name=V-jointed Suspending&Hersteller=Taipan
http://www.bode-angelgeraete.de/ind...Name=Finger Shad Suspending&Hersteller=Taipan
http://www.bode-angelgeraete.de/ind...64&Name=Deep Crank Floating&Hersteller=Taipan
http://www.bode-angelgeraete.de/ind...1101&Name=Killer Suspending&Hersteller=Taipan
http://www.bode-angelgeraete.de/ind...91&Name=Tactic Shad Sinking&Hersteller=Taipan
http://www.bode-angelgeraete.de/ind...WB1209&Name=Spirit Floating&Hersteller=Taipan
http://www.bode-angelgeraete.de/ind...82&Name=Bubble Pop Floating&Hersteller=Taipan
http://www.bode-angelgeraete.de/ind...WB1218&Name=Humbug Floating&Hersteller=Taipan
http://www.bode-angelgeraete.de/ind...5&Name=Baby Crank  Floating&Hersteller=Taipan
http://www.bode-angelgeraete.de/ind...73&Name=Jerkshad Suspending&Hersteller=Taipan
http://www.bode-angelgeraete.de/ind...WB1110&Name=Sledge Floating&Hersteller=Taipan


----------



## Kochtoppangler (20. März 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> jetzt sind sie da!
> http://www.bode-angelgeraete.de/ind...9&Name=V-jointed Suspending&Hersteller=Taipan




Der Preis wundert mich aber doch ein wenig ...
Wenn man den mit dem US Preis vergleicht http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/River2Sea_V-Joint_Minnow/descpage-R2SVM.html dann ist da schon ne ordentliche Differenz.

Und idr. sind die Köder bei gleicher Qualität in den USA günstiger ---> Die Taipan haben sehr wahrscheinlich schlechtere Qualität als die Originale von R2S.


----------



## fischdieb22 (1. April 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

Mir ist gerade beim stöbern mal aufgefallen, dass die amerikanische Bass-Pro HP genauso aussieht wie die Stollenwerkseite.
Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage wer kopiert hier wen?

www.fachversand-stollenwerk.de

http://www.<b>basspro</b>www.basspro.com


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (1. April 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*



fischdieb22 schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade beim stöbern mal aufgefallen, dass die amerikanische Bass-Pro HP genauso aussieht wie die Stollenwerkseite.
> Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage wer kopiert hier wen?
> 
> www.fachversand-stollenwerk.de
> ...



denke mal, dass das Softwarepakete oder so sind #c

die Forumsoftware, die das Anglerboard nutzt, hab ich auch schon bei anderen Foren gesehen...


----------



## Chrizzi (1. April 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

BassPro sah definitiv zuerst so aus.


----------



## DokSnyder (1. April 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Der Preis wundert mich aber doch ein wenig ...
> Wenn man den mit dem US Preis vergleicht http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/River2Sea_V-Joint_Minnow/descpage-R2SVM.html dann ist da schon ne ordentliche Differenz.
> 
> Und idr. sind die Köder bei gleicher Qualität in den USA günstiger ---> Die Taipan haben sehr wahrscheinlich schlechtere Qualität als die Originale von R2S.


 

Grad erst gelesen. Musst mal hier gucken, da gibts die Originale auch für nur 3,50€.
http://cgi.ebay.de/RIVER2SEA-WOBBLE...t_Angelsport_Köder_Futter?hash=item2c53d99e23

Hab jetzt von beiden einen, Taipan und R2S.

Keinerlei Unterschied festzustellen. Nur der Aufdruck unten auf den Taipan ist etwas verwischter kommt mir so vor.


----------



## BassKing33 (1. April 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*



DokSnyder schrieb:


> Grad erst gelesen. Musst mal hier gucken, da gibts die Originale auch für nur 3,50€.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/RIVER2SEA-WOBBLE...t_Angelsport_Köder_Futter?hash=item2c53d99e23
> 
> Hab jetzt von beiden einen, Taipan und R2S.
> ...



Hast du die beiden auch schon im Wasser getestet? Würde mich interessieren, wie der Taipan abschneidet...


----------



## s_rathje (1. April 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

Würde mich auch interessieren, da mein Taipan Wobbler Tread gerade für Bomber - Diskussionen missbraucht wird xD


----------



## Denni_Lo (1. April 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*



fischdieb22 schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade beim stöbern mal aufgefallen, dass die amerikanische Bass-Pro HP genauso aussieht wie die Stollenwerkseite.
> Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage wer kopiert hier wen?
> 
> www.fachversand-stollenwerk.de
> ...



Basspro sieht schon seit Jahren so aus, Stollenwerk hat erst letztes Jahr umgestellt. Vorher hatte Stolli ein anderes Design.


----------



## Forellenangler76 (5. April 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*



shR!mp schrieb:


> die jackson preise sind so ein witz.....hab mir heute mal nen lake walker geholt der hat mich 9€ gekostet heißtaber paladin tricky fish oder so
> hat auch gute springringe und owner drillinge





christian36 schrieb:


> Wie es bei den Paladin-Wobblern aussieht kann ich nicht sagen, aber die Teile von Jackson haben definitiv keine Owner-Haken. Mir fällt auch auf Anhieb kein Wobbler in der Preisklasse bis ~15€ (im europäischem Markt) ein, der Owner nutzt (originale Owner und nicht das VMC Spark Point oder Daiwa Tournament Zeug).



Ich muss noch mal auf diese Zitate zurück kommen. 
Ich kenne einen Mitentwickler von Paladin. Und der hat mir gesagt, dass er rausgefunden hat, dass Stollenwerk keine Patente o.ä. auf die Jackson Wobbler haben. 
Wenn sie ein Patent drauf hätten, würde das Geld kosten, was dann auch den Wobblerpreis erklären würde. Das Geld für Patente hat man sich gespart und mit einer ausgeklügelten Werbestrategie die Preise nach oben geschraubt um mehr Geld damit zu machen.
Dadurch dass Stollenwerk keine Patente auf die Jackson Wobbler haben, konnte Paladin ohne Probleme die Teile Kopieren und günstiger vermarkten. Die Owner- Haken sind desshalb dran, weil Paladin nur mit dieser Qualität zufrieden war.
Also wer mit Wobblern von Jackson gut gefangen hat, kann ohne bedenken die preiswerte Alternative von Paladin nehmen und hat zusätzlich noch bessere Haken.#6


----------



## Chrizzi (5. April 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

Nun würde mich das mal interessieren, ob River2Sea ein Patent auf die Dinger hat. Immerhin verkauft Jackson ja originale River2Sea (steht unten auf den Bauch der Wobbler).


----------



## chxxstxxxx (5. April 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

Ich bin zwar nicht der Rechtsexperte, aber wenn man das mal objektiv betrachtet, dann macht Stollenwerk/Cebbra/Jackson letztendlich nichts verbotenes. Plagiate sind es in dem Sinn ja nicht, weil es die originalen Wobbler von River2Sea sind.
Was steht eigentlich auf der Verpackung von den Wobblern von Stollenwerk?


----------



## Chrizzi (5. April 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

Vermutlich sowas wie bei Illex, da wird irgendwo das Logo vom original Hersteller drauf sein.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (5. April 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

Wär ziemlich grotesk jetzt bei Stollenwerk einen Wobbler von Jackson zu kaufen, um zu sehen ob auf der Verpackung ein Hinweis/Logo von River2Sea ist, obwohl man schon weiß das er von River2Sea ist oder?!

Ich glaub ich sollte schlafen gehen, sonst bestell ich aus Langeweile wirklich noch einen *g*


----------



## Lorenz (5. April 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

Hi


grad beim Aufräumen hab ich die Packung von dem Lakewalker gefunden den ich probehalber mal gekauft (und schon längst versenkt) habe...






Gigafish:


----------



## sherman (8. April 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

gibt es eigentlich EINE I-netadresse bei der man alle "jackson" bzw river2sea wobbler bekomme?
Weil wirklich günstig wird es ja dadurch auch nicht, wenn ich für jeden wobbler porto usw bezahlen muss. gigafisch ist klar, das gibt es soetwas nicht, aber die haben ja leider auch nur ein model.
sind die taipan wobbler nun auch das original von ?????  ?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (8. April 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

http://www.river2seausa.com/t/onlinestore.html Keine Ahnung ob da ein Shop dabei ist der alle River2Sea hat.


----------



## sherman (8. April 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

na ja aber der shop hat ja auch "nur" die dinger die gigafisch auch hat nur in anderen farben. das war ja meine frage.. ich habe bisher immer nur shops gefunden bei den man nur ein model kaufen kann und wenn ich in jedem shop, sagen wir mal übertrieben gesagt je ein wobbler kaufe und 4,90 versand bezahle. kann ich auch gleich bei stollenwerk bestellen. oder liege ich da falsch mit meiner annahme? vielen dank im voraus für tipps...


----------



## Lorenz (8. April 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

Hi

Gigafish:
Mindestbestelltwert 10,-
Keine Versandkosten



Bei ebay.com sind in der Regel auch humane Versandkosten vorallem auch bei kleinen Mengen! Da kann man dann auch ohne zu zögern bei mehreren Shops bestellen um den Kram zu kriegen den man will!

Tacklewarehouse z.B. hat ja auch ein paar R2S.Da kann man dann gleich auch noch jedemenge anderen Kram mitbestellen.Mindestens der eine Köder von R2S ist gelungen,aber deswegen muss man ja jetzt nicht alles von denen kaufen...Kunstköder zu sehr attraktiven Preisen gibts im Ausland ja inzwischen genug :g


----------



## sherman (9. April 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

kannst du mir den vllt sonst noch einmal per pn schicken? hatte da nämlich nur das model von gigafisch gefunden, würde aber trotzdem gerne noch einmal stöbern. 
na ja aber wirklich erfahrung mit den taipan von bode hat hier wohl auch noch niemand, da der thread auch nciht wirlich viele post und erfahrungswerte vorweisen kann, deswegen zöger ich da noch etwas. doch die bei gigafisch sind schon fast gekauft.


----------



## sherman (13. April 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

hier hat der wobbler unten rechts ähnlichkeit mit dem von savage gear oder was sagt ihr?

http://www.suxxes-fishing.eu/eMag/2010/index.html#/21/


----------



## Ikonengolf (13. April 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*

Hallo Wobbler Experten ,

mal `ne Frage ...
Ickè will in der ersten Mai Woche mal mit dem Bööt`chen in Brandenburger und Mecklenburger Havel Seen den Hechten nachstellen ...
Welche der River2Sea Wobbler würdet Ihr mir empfehlen (Farbe + Größe) ;+
Besten Dank schon mal für hilfreiche Tip`s ...  :m
Ansonsten kann ich aus Schnur Bestellungen eigentlich nur gutes von Gigafish berichten ! Superschnell und Versandkostenfrei geliefert !!!  #h
Ciao  und  Petri ...


----------



## lippfried (13. April 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*



sherman schrieb:


> hier hat der wobbler unten rechts ähnlichkeit mit dem von savage gear oder was sagt ihr?
> 
> http://www.suxxes-fishing.eu/eMag/2010/index.html#/21/





megabass
sebile
savage gear


----------



## sherman (13. April 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*



lippfried schrieb:


> megabass
> sebile
> savage gear



d.h.?


----------



## lippfried (14. April 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*



sherman schrieb:


> d.h.?



diese gedanken kommen mir, wenn ich den link ansehe ... ;-)


----------



## BigGamer (14. April 2010)

*AW: jackson kopie???*



sherman schrieb:


> hier hat der wobbler unten rechts ähnlichkeit mit dem von savage gear oder was sagt ihr?
> 
> http://www.suxxes-fishing.eu/eMag/2010/index.html#/21/


 
die sehen zwar exakt so aus, aber sind es auch die gleichen?;+


----------

